# O'Neal Knieschützer Sinner Knee Guard Neon Gr. M



## Elchen (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe bei einem Bike Fotowettbewerb O'Neal Sinner Knee Guards in der Farbe Neon in Größe M gewonnen. 
Da ich leider selbst kein DH fahre, sondern nur fotografiere, biete ich diese neuen und originalverpackten Schoner jetzt bei ebay zum Verkauf an.

Ihr findet die Auktion unter folgendem Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190456468705

Grüße
Michaela


----------

